# Water pump for my hydro aspirator ?



## Noxx (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello,
I'd like to know if it would be profitable to use a water pump coupled with an hydro aspirator to create a vacuum. I don't like wasting water...

I recently bought a flojet pump on eBay and I was wondering if I could use it for this application
Here are the specs:

-6 L. per minute (1.6gal)
-Pressure 60 psi (max)

Do you think this would be sufficient to create a vacuum for a filtration (using a buchner funnel) ?

Thanks

[img:200:150]http://i12.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/04/f3/eab5_2.JPG[/img]


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't answer your question, but one of the best vacuum pumps I have ever used for vacuum filtering was made from a steel bodied sump pump and a $7 aspirator. The sump pump was placed inside a 5 gal. bucket of water. It got hot and shut off in an hour or so, so, you just changed the water. The water always got a little rusty but the damned thing worked for quite a few years. I filtered AR with it daily.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes that's what I plan to do.

I'll maybe use a peltier to cool the water, depending on how much heat is generated...


----------



## Lou (Aug 20, 2008)

I use (sometimes) something much like what you suggest. A water aspirator is probably one of the best vacuum sources that a refiner can have, at least for cheap. Based on the temperature of the water, you can get a really really good vacuum. That's why it's best if you get a pump that isn't submersible, so it heats the water as little as possible. Also remember that if your pump doesn't have a fast throughput, it will be difficult to establish the venturi effect.

I use a KNF Neuberger with PTFE/Kalrez internals for my filtering/distilling needs.


----------

